# Visa refused



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

I never thought I'd be writing this post but early this morning the email arrived...visa refused. 
You guys have been like family to me and I wanted to let you know but right now I can't et my head around all the details other than to say that it was refused based on them not feeling our relationship was genuine. 
I'm still in a sleepy haze but my love is falling apart on the other side of the world and our future is uncertain now. 
What a terrible, terrible day.


----------



## laurah1302 (Jan 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear, where did you apply to ?


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear that! Mel it's a trouble news,I even don't know what to say but hang in there i believe that if two people are meant to be together... Love will find its way and God will be the Case Officer for that! I know it's hard but hang in there, take care! U r on my prayer!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

I am shocked. I never thought this will happen to you.  I send you truckload of hugs.


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so so sorry to hear that. I mostly lurk here but have read a lot of your posts and was following your case. I feel for you and I hope it all goes well eventually.

All the best to you and your partner!


----------



## leesha (Jan 17, 2013)

OH Mel, My heart just broke for you and your love. I can't imagine how devistated you are both feeling. You will be in my thoughts all day.

Never give up though......... Love is bound to win in the end.


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

It must be so devastating mel...and its easy to say don't give up at this moment in time....but i'll say it.

Take care n god bless....


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

Keeping You In My Prayers!!


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry too Mel but like Dunan I have to say dont give up! There is always a way x


----------



## IhopeI'mapproved (Dec 8, 2012)

How can they do that to people? On what grounds did they say it wasn't genuine? Surely you can appeal this decision!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooo! Oh, mel, as soon as I saw your thread title my heart sank. When I opened it and read, I started crying. I feel like you are a dear, dear friend, and I am so sad about this. I can feel your love for your honey come through your posts... I can't believe they didn't see it.    I really hope you can find some way to be together. So much love coming your way...


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

What - the - hell?!! Oh my god I feel so sorry for the both of you!! How can they even... what?! 

Wow. Just wow. Can you appeal the decision? This is madness. I hope you are holding up okay. Please keep us posted. Lots of hugs!


----------



## ree (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sorry Mel,it's ridiculous i couldn't believe it. How could they do that after all this months waiting ?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

They must have blind! It's really devastated to hear this news!
What's the reason get rejected?Maybe we could seek advise from Mark or anyone internationally who can help.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Dear Mel, I am so sorry to hear the news! I can feel your pain. It is devastating! How can they do this to people, incredible!! Don't give up!! There is always a way, I am sure you will be together at the end, just it will take longer. Go to a immigration lawyer ASAP and make a plan, this will help you to cope. We will support you!


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

Mel, I actually felt faint after reading your post. I am so, so sorry. How I wish I could give you a big hug right now. Don't lose hope. I will pray hard for your peace of mind and a way for you to be with your love...

~Nina


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Mel I am devastated to hear this news, nobody deserves such a thing. But you still have options, even if they're not at all ideal, there are still things you can do. Don't give up honey! We are all here for you, as you can see from the many responses you've already received in such a short time! Much love to you and Abdul xx


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this. I hope you guys are able to figure something out ASAP!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

We are thinking of you Melandabdul. No one should ever have to go through this. Do not give up, the available options may not be ideal now but at least they are options. We are thinking of you.xxx


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Absolutely horrible news, I'm so sorry to hear this. I've sent you a private msg about this, and would like to help if there's anything I can do.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mark to the rescue... I sure hope you can help, my friend. If ever there were a case that deserved it...


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mel I'm so sorry to hear that  I hope you can find a way to change their decision


----------



## coolc (Mar 26, 2012)

It is saturday 6.30 AM and i could not sleep. Living apart after marriage and waiting forever to hear something regarding our visa make me to pull my hair. Just log onto the forum to read something and when i see this post from you i was shocked.

I feel you. May god be with you.

as people suggested get a immigration lawyer asap and appeal or do whatever you can. 

keep us informed.

my thoughts are with you and i will pray for you.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> I never thought I'd be writing this post but early this morning the email arrived...visa refused.
> You guys have been like family to me and I wanted to let you know but right now I can't et my head around all the details other than to say that it was refused based on them not feeling our relationship was genuine.
> I'm still in a sleepy haze but my love is falling apart on the other side of the world and our future is uncertain now.
> What a terrible, terrible day.


This is horrible news, I remember seeing your posts and your fears about your case, and I'm sorry to hear things didn't turn out for you the way they were supposed to. I'll post more to the other topic... I'm so sorry...


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mel, i know the news is bad and you are devastated but this is the time to fight. There is an appeal system which i am sure Mark will tell you about. It is a 1 chance appeal system so i beg you to seek professional help. So have a cry over easter and then come tuesday start to fight back and hire a migration expert, i have also heard of migration advocates but not sure how they fit in to it all. My heart goes out to you and Abdul as visa rejection is everyone's fear on this site. Keep in contact so we can support you along the way. Thinking off you 
Michael


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry,Mel i use to enjoy reading your comments all the time. i think like others have said, you need to appeal and hopefuly you will be granted. but before you appeal again, pay attention to the following, Ghanaians hardly get refused PMV to Australia and i know a lot of people who even got theirs in just 4 months. Now, where he is living in Greece is he having a good job there, is he living there legally ? is the age between the 2 of you so wide? Do you talk often online, or on phone? these are the questions you need to consider before you appeal, may be you need to meet him again back home in Ghana and see what happens next. i wish you all the best.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

That is terrible news Mel  your case represents all our worst fears, that some far removed bureaucrat can make an arbitrary decision that can ruin our lives without any feedback during the process. We all tend to sit in the dark, lucky if we even hear anything from our case officers and I think most, if not all of us have a paranoid fear that we could get an email like the one you just got, saying application denied.

I really hope Mark can help you guys sort out this mess, nobody in a genuine relationship deserves to be denied, it is bad enough that we all tend to have to wait months to years for them to make a decision on our cases. I am shocked that they would make you wait over 5 months and then just say that you were denied due to feeling that your relationship wasn't genuine. I would have expected them to at least have offered you a chance to provide more relationship evidence before making that kind of a judgement!! It is criminal!!

Best of luck for your future and I wish you all the luck in the world with your appeal, as others have said it is time to fight!!! Please keep us informed of what is happening with your case, you have friends here and if there is anything we can do please let us know.

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi All,

I thought that it was time that i write and let you know what is happening with me and Abdul. Well the visa refusal really put shocks through us both, it was not at all what we expected. I did consult with Mark and also looked at it in details myself and it looks like they treated us very poorly. From what we can tell, the decision to refuse was made back in Nov but they waited until I started to stir things up looking for an update to give us an answer now in March.
The other thing is that they treated us with prejudice and discrimination in my opinion. One for Abdul's colour and race and the other for my mental health issues. A whole lot of good supportive information was minimised or discarded and statements in the refusal document showed that they had made their mind up and were only looking for information to support that position rather than taking an holistic look at our case on merit.
Anyway it is a machine and the dye was cast and there was nothing more to do in that instance but to look at the other future options. I know what I am going to say now will be difficult for many of you to understand and flys in the face of what we have all seemed to be fighting for all of this time...but I made a decision that it was the end of the road for me and that no other options were acceptable for me so that was the end of our process and the end of the line for Abdul and I.
My reasons for doing so are personal but very much driven by my mental health and the stress and duress that this process has put me under thus far and the huge impact it has had on my well being.
I have seen my health decline significantly over the 6 months of waiting for this visa decision and I know that it has had a major impact on my quality of life and all relationships in my life.
It was an easy decision on one level as it is like asking a member of the public to perform a routine on the parallel bars that gymnasts use....it is just not possible or within their ability to do this....but on the other hand I was walking away from something very, very important to me.
So there you have it. The beginning and the end all in the power of the hands of the german based case office in Berlin. The nail in the coffin of our relationship sealed with the tap of the keys on her keyboard and we are done.
I'm sorry I couldn't be stronger...for me, for him, for you all...but this is what it is and life doesn't always turn out how we planned...but I have faith in God and that he uses all things for his Glory and that this was not a waste on any level as one day I will call on these experiences for my benefit.
Thank you all for sharing of yourself, your lives, your loves and your hopes and dreams. I wish you all well and pray that your outcome in no way resembles mine.
Bless you all.
Mel
xxx


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

I am really sorry for the way things have turned out for you Mel. I hate that bureaucratic nonsense can damage peoples lives like the way it has done to you and Abdul. Wishing you both the best for your respective futures. Despite not agreeing with your decision to give up, I do understand your position of not wanting to fight the system anymore and can respect that decision, it takes it's toll on all who go through the process.

Kttykat


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Mel, I am so sad that things have turned out like this for you and Abdul. But of course I understand that although it was a heartbreaking decision to make, it was the right one for you because you alone know your own limits and what you're capable of enduring.

We will be fighting this, mark my words. I have had a some consultations with people who know the system and I will be posting soon about taking real action to improve the system.

Please remember that I am always here for you, and just a PM away. Perhaps it is God's plan as a detour for you right now, but it may also be His plan to make this happen for you in the future. Amazing things aren't impossible, I know that from personal experience.

Please take care of yourself.

With much love xx


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh Mel, my heart is just breaking for you. I understand where you're coming from, though - at some point you just don't have the resources to fight anymore. Please know how much you are cared for and loved -- anytime you need a shoulder, I'm here. xoxoxox


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Mel
Tough decision to be forced to make. I wish you well for the future and i only support you not judge you. Take a break from all this and get yourself well again.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh Mel... I've been away from the forum for a bit and so, so sad to come back to this. You deserved it so much, it makes me so mad and sad at the same time that loving relationships like yours still don't make the cut on paper, it is so harsh and unfair. I can't even imagine how you must feel now, but I hope you know you have a community here ready to think with you when your mind is tired and weary. 

It shouldn't be possible for immigration to declare real relationships "not genuine" when so many fake marriages seem to be able to slip through the cracks (just look at all the selfish idiots that have abused visas posting on this board - I am always in shock when another one shows up and posts). It shouldn't be possible but somehow it is and that is not just saddening, it's also incredibly worrying - for the lovers abroad who are rejected by Australia and for the Australians who somehow have not earned the right to be with the one they love. 

I wish you strength as you get through the part where you process everything that's just happened, and then with making a new plan. There is always a new plan, no matter where you go next. 

And we are all here for you. I am here for you, too. Take care of yourself and don't be a stranger.


----------



## Joushi (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh mel, I'm so sorry to hear about it. My heart went to you a lot after reading your thread. I can't imagine what you're going though. I understand where you're coming from and you're so strong than what you think, by making tough decision. Lots of hugs.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I keep coming back to this thread. It just makes me so, so sad, and it's so scary for the rest of us. I just keep thinking... if mel could be refused... what hope do the rest of us have? It just seems so arbitrary, and that's the most frightening part of all.


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I keep coming back to this thread. It just makes me so, so sad, and it's so scary for the rest of us. I just keep thinking... if mel could be refused... what hope do the rest of us have? It just seems so arbitrary, and that's the most frightening part of all.


It terrifies me and we have such a clean cut case :-/ I keep thinking what if.


----------



## sarajf5 (Apr 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear. I wish you the best in finding another way to be together. Stay strong.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

bashishot said:


> It terrifies me and we have such a clean cut case :-/ I keep thinking what if.


Me too. This sounds so dumb (I know) but people make judgments about us as a couple all the time. I'm quite plus-sized, and he's a fit, very traditionally good-looking guy. Most people can't grasp the idea that there are people out there genuinely attracted to larger folks and think he's "marrying below his league" and wonder what he could be getting out of it. I have actually had a co-worker assume the immigration process was going the other way and think he was just marrying me for a greencard to live in the US! :-O (That was before I explained that, duh, he's a US citizen, and I'm trying to immigrate to Oz because we're in love). Like I said, this sounds dumb, but I worry that DIAC will make the same kind of snap judgment and wonder why we're together.

I know it's ridiculous to worry about this, but... I do. It's hard not to worry about every little thing when you're going through this process.


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Me too. This sounds so dumb (I know) but people make judgments about us as a couple all the time. I'm quite plus-sized, and he's a fit, very traditionally good-looking guy. Most people can't grasp the idea that there are people out there genuinely attracted to larger folks and think he's "marrying below his league" and wonder what he could be getting out of it. I have actually had a co-worker assume the immigration process was going the other way and think he was just marrying me for a greencard to live in the US! :-O (That was before I explained that, duh, he's a US citizen, and I'm trying to immigrate to Oz because we're in love). Like I said, this sounds dumb, but I worry that DIAC will make the same kind of snap judgment and wonder why we're together.
> 
> I know it's ridiculous to worry about this, but... I do. It's hard not to worry about every little thing when you're going through this process.


So is your husband a duel citizen?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

He's my fiance, actually. We're applying for a PMV, so not married yet. No - he's a US Citizen, and Australian Permanent Resident.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes sadly the longer this plays out the more the fear of rejection grows. This thread is really playing on my mind. Today is 7 months and 2 weeks and i will be guttered if visa is denied


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> He's my fiance, actually. We're applying for a PMV, so not married yet. No - he's a US Citizen, and Australian Permanent Resident.


Oops, I knew that! I'm glad to see there are other people with varying statuses. My husband and kids are both US citizens and Australian citizens.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Me too. This sounds so dumb (I know) but people make judgments about us as a couple all the time. I'm quite plus-sized, and he's a fit, very traditionally good-looking guy. Most people can't grasp the idea that there are people out there genuinely attracted to larger folks and think he's "marrying below his league" and wonder what he could be getting out of it. I have actually had a co-worker assume the immigration process was going the other way and think he was just marrying me for a greencard to live in the US! :-O (That was before I explained that, duh, he's a US citizen, and I'm trying to immigrate to Oz because we're in love). Like I said, this sounds dumb, but I worry that DIAC will make the same kind of snap judgment and wonder why we're together.
> 
> I know it's ridiculous to worry about this, but... I do. It's hard not to worry about every little thing when you're going through this process.


Honey I haven't planned to post again but I saw this and I wanted to write. You know Abdul and I were the same. I am a very plus size woman, attractive all the same, but still a very large lady. Abdul is a very fit, in shape, toned and gorgeous black man. He also happens to be from a different religious background and also from a very poor country/upbringing.

Unfortunately DIAC are trained to look for "differences" and to judge them and in the most arbitrary manner as you have mentioned. Oh my wish is not to frighten any of you but I have seen the ugliness of DIAC and the way in which they make their mind up and then look for the :"evidence" to support what they what the outcome to be...and ignore the rest.

One of the points they used for "support" ofour refusal was that I had nothing to do with Ghana so why would I fall in love with a man from there and that we could not explain why we picked each other as partners.

*SIGH* I truely hope that these things are mere stroies from a woman who you once knew whose visa was refused and that it never impacts you more than this...but I do think that any discernable difference...age, colour, size, religion, class, intelligence etc is looked at fairly robustly.

xxx


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Honey I haven't planned to post again but I saw this and I wanted to write. You know Abdul and I were the same. I am a very plus size woman, attractive all the same, but still a very large lady. Abdul is a very fit, in shape, toned and gorgeous black man. He also happens to be from a different religious background and also from a very poor country/upbringing.
> 
> Unfortunately DIAC are trained to look for "differences" and to judge them and in the most arbitrary manner as you have mentioned. Oh my wish is not to frighten any of you but I have seen the ugliness of DIAC and the way in which they make their mind up and then look for the :"evidence" to support what they what the outcome to be...and ignore the rest.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for drawing you out to post again... I know it must be so painful.  xxx. I'm hoping we've substantiated the reasons we fell in love with one another enough, but that's all we can do.... hope.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mel quote "I do think that any discernable difference...age, colour, size, religion, class, intelligence etc is looked at fairly robustly"

I know this list is not exhaustive but i am screwed as the only thing in this list that we meet is intelligence, something obviously lacking in DIAC. What DIAC need to look as it like mindness, common dreams and goals and shared happiness. Mel i don't expect you to respond and i hope you find some happiness in the future.


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Mel, i know the news is bad and you are devastated but this is the time to fight. There is an appeal system which i am sure Mark will tell you about. It is a 1 chance appeal system so i beg you to seek professional help. So have a cry over easter and then come tuesday start to fight back and hire a migration expert, i have also heard of migration advocates but not sure how they fit in to it all. My heart goes out to you and Abdul as visa rejection is everyone's fear on this site. Keep in contact so we can support you along the way. Thinking off you
> Michael


Hi im really sorry to hear about ur case but can any one please tell me if it was their tr or pr. Visa that was refused


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> I never thought I'd be writing this post but early this morning the email arrived...visa refused.
> You guys have been like family to me and I wanted to let you know but right now I can't et my head around all the details other than to say that it was refused based on them not feeling our relationship was genuine.
> I'm still in a sleepy haze but my love is falling apart on the other side of the world and our future is uncertain now.
> What a terrible, terrible day.


Hi im really sorry to hear about ur case and my heart goes out to u and abdul can u tell me if ur temp or perment visa was refused


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Honey I haven't planned to post again but I saw this and I wanted to write. You know Abdul and I were the same. I am a very plus size woman, attractive all the same, but still a very large lady. Abdul is a very fit, in shape, toned and gorgeous black man. He also happens to be from a different religious background and also from a very poor country/upbringing.
> 
> Unfortunately DIAC are trained to look for "differences" and to judge them and in the most arbitrary manner as you have mentioned. Oh my wish is not to frighten any of you but I have seen the ugliness of DIAC and the way in which they make their mind up and then look for the :"evidence" to support what they what the outcome to be...and ignore the rest.
> 
> ...


Thank you for coming out and posting this, Mel.

Everything you say is absolutely true: if anything in a relationship between two people is against "the norm" in either of their cultures, it is a red flag and they pick it apart relentlessly. Even we, who have been married for four years, were not immune. At the end of my husband's interview he was told by his case officer that it appeared our relationship was not genuine, and that she thought he had married me just for a visa. Yes, married me four years ago! Yes, after three years of rental contracts and shared addresses and joint bank account and joint travel and.... and ... and. Why? because we fell in love quickly and decided to consider ourselves engaged to each other a month after meeting, because when we met we didn't have a common language, because we had different educational backgrounds, and different cultural backgrounds and different religious backgrounds, and different personal/professional aspirations. It was as though nothing that had occurred in five YEARS of being together mattered. Thankfully with some strategy we were able to avert a crisis, but I tell you, during the week we waited to hear yay or nay on our visa application, having gone absolutely by the book and done everything they asked, I was an absolute wreck. This is the power they hold.

In the end we had an understanding case officer who appeared convinced after her interview with me, and also after we had sent some evidence/clarification on some points. We were granted, but there are so many others who are not, based on these entirely superficial reasons.

I have promised to post more about us specifically in the near furture and I will keep to that promise soon. I have also promised to post about driving change, and I will do this too, soon. What has happened to you and Abdul is a testament to what is wrong with this system. It should never have happened to you.

Take care, honey, you are in my thoughts every day and I will never forget you and your wonderfully open and caring nature.

xx


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Me too. This sounds so dumb (I know) but people make judgments about us as a couple all the time. I'm quite plus-sized, and he's a fit, very traditionally good-looking guy. Most people can't grasp the idea that there are people out there genuinely attracted to larger folks and think he's "marrying below his league" and wonder what he could be getting out of it. I have actually had a co-worker assume the immigration process was going the other way and think he was just marrying me for a greencard to live in the US! :-O (That was before I explained that, duh, he's a US citizen, and I'm trying to immigrate to Oz because we're in love). Like I said, this sounds dumb, but I worry that DIAC will make the same kind of snap judgment and wonder why we're together.
> 
> I know it's ridiculous to worry about this, but... I do. It's hard not to worry about every little thing when you're going through this process.


CollegeGirl, I feel for you and I know what it's like. I used to have absolute strangers tell me that my husband had just married me to get out of Jordan on an Australian visa. Someone I met in a plane, in the first twenty minutes of speaking to me about my story, flatly stated that I'd made a mistake!

In Jordan, people don't marry for love and like usually marries like, so people were always questioning me for my choice. He doesn't deserve someone like you, they said. He doesn't have a job, he doesn't have an education, he's only bringing you down. You should divorce him. "And marry my brother instead." "Or go and find some nice Australian man to marry."

He didn't have it easy either. Once, someone told him to his face that it was obvious that someone like me had only married someone like him because I had some disgusting disease and nobody else would have me - he was my last resort. Other people expressed their beliefs to him that I only married him to get a Jordanian work permit. (Like, seriously?? From Australia???)

People can definitely be cruel (and also absolutely clueless!!).


----------



## sisko (Jan 11, 2013)

I have not been on the thread for a while and I just saw this post from you. Really sorry to hear this Mel. I hope you are doing well and can find a way through it.


----------



## spirit (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Now you have to face them and ask to review their decision based on your facts. Hope every things will be fine. It might be worth fighting for it?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I have re-read mel and Abdul's posts so many times and each time I sit here and cry my eyes out. What happened to them is almost lay exactly the same thing that happened to us 2 years ago. It was devastating and soul destroying so I of all the people here can really relate to a purely racist and irrational decision by diac based on absolute and outright lies by the case officer. Been on anti depressants ever since. But we fight on. Almost 7 months into our 2nd attempt at pmv and still waiting on hearing date at mrt. 15k ppoorer on lawyer fees visa fees mrt feesand add on another 5 k for my month in Ghana last Christmas. Sometimes I think I must be mad to continue. But then I see his face on Skype and hear his voice on the phone and I no it's worth every cent and every minute of our 4 year fight to be together. As a plus size woman I can relate to the other posters too with one exception my once skinny starving Ghanaian is now nice and round with a big tummy lol and I love him even more for it. Never give up never surrender we will fight forever for the right to be together .

And some joyful news am buying my next airfare to Ghana for July 19 for 3 blissful weeks together, cannot wait


----------



## lipsmackingkiss (Jan 16, 2013)

melandabdul said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought that it was time that i write and let you know what is happening with me and Abdul. Well the visa refusal really put shocks through us both, it was not at all what we expected. I did consult with Mark and also looked at it in details myself and it looks like they treated us very poorly. From what we can tell, the decision to refuse was made back in Nov but they waited until I started to stir things up looking for an update to give us an answer now in March.
> The other thing is that they treated us with prejudice and discrimination in my opinion. One for Abdul's colour and race and the other for my mental health issues. A whole lot of good supportive information was minimised or discarded and statements in the refusal document showed that they had made their mind up and were only looking for information to support that position rather than taking an holistic look at our case on merit.
> ...


I'm in tears of sadness and pain as I have read this. I don't know what to say because you have made a decision yourself although some of us would not know why but do understand what you have gone through. It scares that this happened to you because it's evident in my relationship now it has been 8 months of waiting that we are losing hope and fighting like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Hayley.rita85 (May 22, 2013)

I am very sorry to hear that, I can only imagine how devastating this must be for you. But like everyone else has said hang in there and true love always works out in the end! Keep us updated and don't lose hope, I will keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## aussiepinay (Jun 1, 2013)

im so sorry to hear that. 
hang in there.


----------

